# Crawford County, Ohio



## steve-o1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

Crawford county here “which is more Central Ohio”…..I have lived in this county 5 years now and never found a mushroom 1!!!! I grew up in Ashland county and always have done well there at places I have hunted since childhood. I have been to 50 woods here in Crawford county and never found shit…not even a dog pecker! I dont know if there is something about this county that mushrooms just dont grow here or what but I have spent 100 hours hunting here and have not had 1 thing to show for it! If any other ppl from Crawford county read this post…..have you ever had luck in this terrible county?


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

Never hunted crawford but do hunt upper marion, delaware and union counties regularly and occasionally franklin, champaign and logan counties. have found shrooms in al of these counties. cant imagine they would not grow in crawford. they have to be there.


----------

